# Vanguard Raft Sale !



## claveyjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

Just in time for the start of an epic season...we have some 14' Vanguard 14's on sale. Limited to stock on hand, and only in the blue/gray combo, you can save $ 650 from the list price of $ 3395.00. SALE price: $2750 !!
Vanguard PSB1402 14ft Self-Bailing Inflatable Raft

[email protected]

Clavey Paddlesports - Sea Kayaks, Stand Up Paddleboards, Avon Rafts, Thule Roof Racks, Point Reyes & Tomales Bay Kayak T


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Jeff, I'll put in my endorsement for the Vanguard product. Great value. I've taken my 16' Vanguard down some great rivers, including the Colorado in Grand Canyon, and it has performed magnificently.


----------

